# Humble beginnings



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

Hello everyone,

After having various nespresso machines over the years and actually quite enjoying them?.

That was until I happend to stumble across this forum a few months ago looking for reusable pods. I didn't even realise there was a whole world of coffee to explore.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and let's see where this journey takes me.


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

GeordieGeneral said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After having various nespresso machines over the years and actually quite enjoying them?.
> 
> ...


 Ah, finding this forum is the first step. You won't regret it, then you will regret it, then you will stubbornly drive ahead and start loving it, at some point you may find yourself wondering if you maybe have a problem, friends may also tell you that you have a problem, ignore them, they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

Mr Binks said:


> Ah, finding this forum is the first step. You won't regret it, then you will regret it, then you will stubbornly drive ahead and start loving it, at some point you may find yourself wondering if you maybe have a problem, friends may also tell you that you have a problem, ignore them, they don't know what they are talking about.


 I'm loving this setup at the moment but I already have one eye on the next step up, but all in good time.

The only gripe I have really at the minute is with the auto shut off on the gaggia as I would like to have it connected to a smart plug but doesn't seem possible until hopefully there is a workaround found.

PID and Opv are next on the list.


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

GeordieGeneral said:


> I'm loving this setup at the moment but I already have one eye on the next step up, but all in good time.
> 
> The only gripe I have really at the minute is with the auto shut off on the gaggia as I would like to have it connected to a smart plug but doesn't seem possible until hopefully there is a workaround found.
> 
> PID and Opv are next on the list.


 The earlier models of that machine didn't have the auto shut off so I'm fairly sure that if there is a way to disable it then it won't weaponise the boiler. If there is a way to do it then it has probably been demonstrated on the forum somewhere.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is an EU requirement brought in a couple of years ago, stating only prosumer machines and upwards, can stay on all day. If you are happy with the Classic, then research it and find the year the law came in and move yours on. The newer ones (I forget now but with the new owners a few years ago) have quite different changes to solenoids etc. perhaps other more learned folk can help me here!


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

Mr Binks said:


> The earlier models of that machine didn't have the auto shut off so I'm fairly sure that if there is a way to disable it then it won't weaponise the boiler. If there is a way to do it then it has probably been demonstrated on the forum somewhere.





dfk41 said:


> It is an EU requirement brought in a couple of years ago, stating only prosumer machines and upwards, can stay on all day. If you are happy with the Classic, then research it and find the year the law came in and move yours on. The newer ones (I forget now but with the new owners a few years ago) have quite different changes to solenoids etc. perhaps other more learned folk can help me here!


 I'm not sure of the date the policy was brought in to effect but I know from 2015 onwards Gaggia machines have it in place.

I understand from my own research that the main difference from the pre 2015 is the OPV which is non adjustable.

I did see a post a few weeks ago about replacing the power switch with the brew button, thus disabling the button flicking off. If I remember rightly the 20 min auto shut off is still there but connected to a smart plug and set it for 19mins 59secs then on again 1 sec later it should work.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

From memory..

Pre-2015: Italian made, 1300w, alu boiler, solenoid, crappy steam wand, adjustable OPV, no auto-shut off

2015-2018 "Phillips": Romanian made, fairly sure it was less powerful, steel boiler (I think?), manual valve, still crappy steam want, auto shutoff (15 minutes?) and more plastic parts, fixed OPV

2019: Italian made once more, mostly back to pre-2015 specs with the upgraded pro steam wand, it still has the fixed OPV (but I think you can fit an adjustable one?) and the auto shut off but I think they extended it to 30 minutes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> From memory..
> 
> Pre-2015: Italian made, 1300w, alu boiler, solenoid, crappy steam wand, adjustable OPV, no auto-shut off
> 
> ...


 I think you are correct, I believe the 2015 model had a slightly bigger boiler but less power.

So the only drawbacks really is the OPV which can easily be changed rather cheaply and the auto shutoff which is the main problem,

I am going to order a brew switch and test it out, I will report back in a new discussion.


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49585-gaggia-2019-timeout-solution-maybe/?do=embed


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks great. Nice and compact with everything close to hand! Not sure if you have a knock box already (couldnt see one in t he pic) - if not you micht want to mke that next on your list of purchases 

I would also suggest that you might want to keep fewer beans in the hopper as they will be getting stale. Better to keep them in the bage with the clip - there are probably other storage solutions you might want to consider in order to keep the beans fresh. Best wishes for your coffee journey!


----------

